# Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)



## Gamer090 (14. Oktober 2016)

*Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

Hi zusammen

Immer wieder witzig was sich manche Webseiten oder Magazine so ausdenken, die Elle behauptet, das Männer besonders auf diese 4 Typen Frauen stehen.

1, Frauen mit dezentem Makeup
Die Dating App Zoosk hat die Inbox von 1200 Frauen analysiert und herausgefunden das diejenigen die Eyeshadow trugen 139% mehr Nachrichten erhalten haben als solche ohne. Beim Lippenstift das selbe, solche die einen tragen bekommen 119% mehr Nachrichten als solche die keinen tragen.

2, Frauen mit perfektem Taillen-Hüft-Verhältniss
Die Männer können ganz gut schätzen wie das Verhältniss ist und damit sagt der Urinstinkt auch ob die Frau Zeugungsfähig ist oder nicht.

3, Frauen die Rot tragen
Eine Frau im roten Kleid ist für die Männer sofort aktraktiv, auch ohen das Gesicht gesehen zu haben, es zieht ihre Blicke magisch an.Psychologen der Uni Rochester haben herausgefunden das Männer bei einem Date mit einer Frau die Rot trägt mehr Geld ausgeben.

4, Frauen mit hoher Stimme
Je tiefer die Stimme, desto aktraktiver finden Frauen die Männer, das umgekehrte bei den Männern. Sie finden eine Frau anziehend die eine sehr hohe Stimme hat. Tiefe Stimmen deuten auf eine hohe Statur hin, während eine Hohe Stimme eine zierliche Statur vermuten lässt.

Quelle: msn/Elle

Was von all den 4 Punkten stimmt bei euch ?
------------------

Punkt 1, stimmt bei mir schon mal nicht, ich mag es nicht wenn die Damen sich zu sehr schminken eher sollten sie es ganz lassen. 
Punkt 2, Das stimmt teilweise, aber gibt noch andere interessante Stellen an den Damen um die Aktraktivität zu messen.  Zu dünn dürfen die Damen nicht sein, wenn sie dann wie diese extrem mageren Victoria Secret Models aussehen dann wird mir schlecht. Null Aktraktivität bei mir und Zeugungsfähig sind die Damen für mich dann auch nicht mehr.  
Punkt 3, Kann auch Schwarz,Pink,Blau oder Lila sein ist mir egal und eine die Rot trägt ist für mich nicht unbedingt aktraktiver als eine die Blau trägt.
Punkt 4 ist bei mir aber ganz falsch, genau solche Damen mag ich überhaupt nicht,wenn die Stimme etwas tiefer ist dann ist sie meistens dominanter, und genau das mag ich.


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

Punkt 1 finde ich für mich wichtig. Wenn schon, dann dezent. Der Rest ist eher von sekundärem Interesse für mich.


----------



## claster17 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

Für mich 1 (leichte Augenbetonung, aber mehr sichtbares nicht) und 4. Letzteres wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich eher am ostasiatischen Bereich orientiere, wo im Schnitt die Stimmlage etwas höher ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Für mich 1 (leichte Augenbetonung, aber mehr sichtbares nicht) und 4. Letzteres wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich eher am ostasiatischen Bereich orientiere, wo im Schnitt der Stimmlage etwas höher ist.



Asiatinnen mag ich auch am liebsten  Aber trotzdem bevorzuge ich Damen mit einer etwas tieferen Stimme, habe aber nix dagegen wenn die Dame eine höhere hat, sooo wichtig ist es nun doch nicht.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

Bisschen schminken ok aber bitte nicht zuviel.
So Fett das sie Hufeisen tragen muss sollte sie jetzt nicht sein. So dünn das man sie von der seite aus betrachtet nicht mehr sieht, sollte sie auch nicht sein. Gesundes Mittelmaß und gut ist. Ist aber kein Ausschlusskriterium sondern wäre halt schön wenn es so ist.

Auch hab ich noch nie auf youtube oder ähnlichem "Rotes Kleid" eingegeben.
In einem Uhrenforum gibt es aber diesen Thread Zeigt her Eure roten Zeiger... - UhrForum

Die Stimme sollte als weiblich erkennbar sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

1.
Joah, etwas 
2. Auf jeden Fall 
3. Sowieso 
4. Überhaupt nicht


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

Das gilt dann offenbar nur für Männer, die bereits so verzweifelt sind, dass sie eine App brauchen um Frauen kennen zu lernen. IQ unter 120 geht z.B. gar nicht, aber den sieht man auf einem Duckfacefoto sowieso nicht.

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Das gilt dann offenbar nur für Männer, die bereits so verzweifelt sind, dass sie eine App brauchen um Frauen kennen zu lernen. IQ unter 120 geht z.B. gar nicht, aber den sieht man auf einem Duckfacefoto sowieso nicht.
> 
> Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


 Da muss ich dir Recht geben, aber Heutzutage gibt es Apps für alles


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

1. Ist wie beim Holzzaun, Farbe schadet nicht, aber geht auch ohne.
2. Wenn beim Auto dann immer der rechte Schweller schleift nützt ein gutes Verhältnis auch nichts. Darf schon gut aussehen 
3: Mit ner rotgrün Schwäche fällt es dann doch nicht so auf, von daher ein bisschen wayne.
4: So ein gequietsche im Ultraschallbereich hab ich ein mal beim Frankreichaustausch gehört, da muss mal ein Kanister 10W-60 her um das zu lösen. 


Sent from my MI Max using Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*



Ash1983 schrieb:


> IQ unter 120 geht z.B. gar nicht, aber den sieht man auf einem Duckfacefoto sowieso nicht.



ich würde mal behaupten, der niedrige IQ ist so ziemlich alles was man auf einem Duckfacefoto aussagekräftiges sieht


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

1. So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Also ja dezent. Gibt Frauen die ohne am besten aussehen, gilt allerdings nicht für alle.
2. Ist doch normal, dass Mann eine perfekte Figur attraktiv findet.
3. Rot steht m.M.n.Frauen gut. Ist aber wohl eher Geschmackssache.
4. Lieber eine neutrale, aber weibliche Stimme. Zu hoch/schrill finde ich grauenhaft. Wobei ich eigentlich sogar eher auf den sprachlichen Stil/Wortschatz achte. Da ich hieraus Rückschlüsse auf Persönlichkeit und Bildung ziehe. Obwohl es ja heißt, dass Männer zu intelligente Frauen unattraktiv finden.



> Punkt 1, stimmt bei mir schon mal nicht, ich mag es nicht wenn die Damen sich zu sehr schminken eher sollten sie es ganz lassen.



Dir ist schon klar was "dezent" bedeutet?
Duden: 
1. vornehm-zurückhaltend, taktvoll, feinfühlig
2. unaufdringlich, nicht [unangenehm] auffallend


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

Ja ich weiß was dezent bedeutet aber wie gesagt am liebsten ganz ohne.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

1. Dezent, seeeehr Dezent. Ich Krieg die Krätze wenn ich so ne 14 Jährige seh die in den Farbeimer gefallen ist. Am besten ohne, so wie meine Freundin es macht. Sieht einfach am besten aus*! 
*Alle Angaben sind meine Meinung


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

Stimme dir voll zu!
 Außerdem weiß man nie, wie die Frau, mit der man ausgeht ohne Makeup aussieht, da es auch Frauen gibt, die sich bevor der man aufwacht direkt schminken xD (Natürlich gehe ich hier von einer festen Beziehung oder einem verheiratetem Paar aus)

Noch 20 Beitrage bis ich dem Marktplatz beitreiten kann xD


----------



## T-Drive (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf diese Frauen stehen Männer besonders (Angeblich)*

1. Gesicht

2. Wesen

3. Figur

Sind meine Prioritäten, alles andere ist durch die Hose geatmet (für mich) 

@pelektrik09

Dir ist schon klar daß Ruka Beiträge nicht gezählt werden ?


----------

